# Mini breeder near SW Virginia?



## jdots (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a mini poodle breeder near SW Virginia (Roanoke area)? It seems like most breeders nearby only raise standards. 

I found the following mini breeders with websites, but I realize that not all good breeders have websites and I would feel much more comfortable with recommendations from real people! That said, does anyone have thoughts on:
Redscape (VA, closest to us)
Dimarnique's (DEL)
Barclays (PA)

Recommendations for other breeders I didn't mention are much appreciated too!

Thank you!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Welcome!:wavey: *I wish you much luck in your search for a mpoo! There's nothing like them. I am a _major_ fan of the variety. From firsthand experience, I think Barclay's is terrific! You might check out the Poodle Club of America (Breeder Referral section) for other breeders in your area. I'm sure members familiar with your region will chime in soon with their recommendations. Hope you find the mpoo of your dreams soon!!
Welcome to PCA!


----------



## jdots (Oct 8, 2012)

*cabryn*

chagall is lovely. i just looked up cabryn and it's *right by* my parents' house. i guess your experience has been positive? how long did you have to wait to get chagall. they seem quite accomplished.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

jdots said:


> chagall is lovely. i just looked up cabryn and it's *right by* my parents' house. i guess your experience has been positive? how long did you have to wait to get chagall. they seem quite accomplished.


Thank you for your compliments on my boy!! I am_ totally_ enthralled with my Cabryn mpoo! Chagall's temperament is absolutely incredible; he's _extremely_ affectionate and friendly and just the most affable, happy fellow. He's 3 years old now, very healthy and athletic and I have had GREAT support from his breeder. When I got him I was new to poodles, new to grooming and new to the idea of limited vaccines--his breeder was and continues to be a wealth of information and support. 

I was going to recommend Cabryn to you in my initial reply, but thought (incorrectly, I guess) you wished to limit your search area a bit in terms of travel distance. I was _very_ intent on getting one of Am & Cn Champion Cabryn Lone Ranger's offspring, having fallen crazy in love with him at a dog show. And I did!! Chagall was a big pup, thanks I think to a large Russian ancestor, he's 17.5"! He's just PERFECT for me; he hikes and plays with our friends' dogs who are mostly large breeds. PM me if you want buckets of details about the breeder, her poodles, my poodle, etc. I don't want to jam up the forum with all my Cabryn-related chatter!!roud:


----------

